
This Article Is Spying on You - gnicholas
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/18/opinion/data-privacy-tracking.html
======
gnicholas
I give credit to the NYT for allowing this to run on their site. Doesn't
change what they're doing, but at least they're acknowledging it.

~~~
GhettoMaestro
Don't give them credit.

It is a very crafty "limited hangout"[1]. It is designed to distract that they
are doing the exact thing they are crying foul about, under the guise of being
"open" re their opinion section.

My opinion: If you (or others) still think NYT is the "good guy", you are in
for some massive disappointment. Or maybe not? Ignorance has always had a nice
element of bliss derived from it.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limited_hangout](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limited_hangout)

~~~
Fins
Just becaude NYT had never been either very truthful or very honest doesn't
mean that the "other guys" aren't actually bad.

~~~
GhettoMaestro
I didn’t say that. There are no good guys in media. It’s all trash.

~~~
Fins
Who said anything about the media? Big Tech is worse.

~~~
GhettoMaestro
Tech aside, NYT is clearly in the realm of "the media".

~~~
Fins
Yes, but wasn't the initial comment about NYT's rather consistent complaints
about "big tech" when they aren't exactly blameless themselves?

------
woodandsteel
The vast majority of internet and smartphone users have no idea whatsoever

1) how much information is being collected on them

2) what that information is being used for

3) how much harm could be done with it

4) how little governmental regulation there is in this whole space.

If they knew, then I think we would see some action.

